# gaskets for T3/T04E hybrid turbo



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can get gaskets for this turbo? I have it installed on my car but it sounds terrible. I need to find all gaskets that are required for this turbo. I already tried to call turbonetics directly and they said that there isn't any, but I don't beleive that. Again that is a T3/T04E HYBRID turbo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it sounds terrible and runs fine, then you don't have any leaks..............believe me when I say, if you had a leak somewhere you'd KNOW it.............

www.cheapturbo.com might have a gasket set.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks for your help on this, I will check them out.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

wow. ... you really USE 19in rims? ... you do kno you're actually losing whp there. get a nice set of 15x6.5's or 16x7's. solve that problem and actually look right on a car as small as a sentra. 19's just dont do it for me


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Yea, I know I loose power with wheels that big, but they look really nice. I actually show my car in the show circut. So big wheels are a must. With my turbo it is hard to notice. The only this is the major turbo lag from the monstor turbo under the hood of my car. Besides I can't run smaller than 17" rims because of my huge brakes in the front. I have 12" 2pc rotors aith 4 piston calipers.


----------

